# Stained Glass attempt



## Cindy2428 (Dec 20, 2014)

Ultimately the bars came out well and scented! this time with orange, clove and cinnamon. I have a lot of things to fix, but I got a chance to play with my micas. The slab was butt ugly and uneven, but after I planed them all the layers came through nicely.


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 20, 2014)

That is amazing!!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 20, 2014)

I absolutely love that idea!  Great looking soap Cindy.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 20, 2014)

Really cool!


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh thats clever! And the soaps are SO pretty!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 20, 2014)

Way cool!


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 20, 2014)

Those are great! MP soaps just baffle me.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Dec 20, 2014)

Very pretty, I love the vibrant colors.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh those are awesome!!!


----------



## KristaY (Dec 20, 2014)

Beautiful soap Cindy! Great job!:clap:


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks so sparkly and like stained glass in a modern church.  Very pretty!


----------



## Ellacho (Dec 26, 2014)

Cindy, I love your ART! Awesome!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks guys very much for your kind words. . Ellacho, you are still my M&P hero and your soaps are very much an inspiration to me. CP/HP currently remains a scientific process for me, but M&P just seems to let my imagination take over.  Hope everyone had a great Holiday and an early cheers to a wonderful 2015.


----------



## mhawk85 (Dec 30, 2014)

Those are amazing!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Dec 30, 2014)

I CAN NOT do mp other than melting, coloring/fragrancing, and pouring. Even then I once let the film on top fall in and the soaps flaked while using lol. I'd love to do a drop swirl mp into cp, possibly, but never mp artistry like you did! I commend mp soapers. They're beautiful and much more difficult for me than cp.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Princess. I had just received a bunch of micas and couldn't decide which ones to use, so I thought I would try to partition areas off and add small amounts of color to each area. 9 pounds of M&P later and about a dozen colors letting each section harden and MP brick!


----------



## lsg (Dec 30, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## SpringLily16 (Jan 4, 2015)

That is beautiful soap!! Awesome job!


----------



## llineb (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful...well done!!!!


----------



## Kyra (Feb 16, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank-you. I'm going to have to try this again someday. The soap was really nice to use. Every shower was like a new bar of soap because of tilting the mold in different angles on the pours resulted in different colors revealing themselves with each use.


----------

